# McLaren 12c standard silver Gtechniq detail.



## DOS (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi all this is a recent detail on a New McLaren 12c ive been working with my Birmingham dealer since they won the contract to supply these new super cars. As a gtechniq approved detailer this was the only product I had in mind to protect these cars from new, as well as coating 2 new Rolls-Royce's for the same dealer so they know how good it was. Here are a few answers to question direct from the factory regarding the paint and refinishing.

2. are the cars painted by hand and are they using a ceramic clear
coat,

*Yes the cars are painted by hand using refinish materials, no the cars are not finished in a ceramic clear (a ceramic clear will not give us the results we require from our flat and polishing process), it is a polyurethane acrylic clear with high gloss and very good paint performance properties.*

3. will the cars be colour sanded to remove orange peel, or just
machined polished?

*I do not recognise the colour sanded process, we will be machine flatting the upper surfaces of the vehicle to level the paint surface and then machine polishing to a high gloss.*

4. what are extras steps to the more expensive paint
finish you are selling?" i.e is there any process difference from Standard, Special and Elite paints ?

*The standard colours are a mix of solid and standard metallic colours.
The special colours are formulated with pearl and/ or Xirallic pigments which give off multi effect colours in direct sunlight.
The Elite range have specialised formulations which give of the most dramatic effects and colour vibrancy in direct sunlight, they are a mix of 2 stage and 3 stage paint processes.*

The first thought of the cars is its amazing and the paint had a deep lustre but is soft and marks easily, they are well prepared from the factory a few defects but nothing major.

G3 applied to the 2 rear windows.

























G1 applied to the front screen and side windows









Residue removed.









IPA matt alloys.

















C2 applied to matt alloys.

























Tyres dressed with Migliore bella lusure.









Clay barred with bilthamber soft clay I used 2 in total dont know if it had been outside for a while before been delivered.









Carbon engine bay coated with C1.









Onto the paint and to see what defects there were I IPA the car i knew it will need polishing before c1 was applied. A few general swirlmarks.

















After polishing

























And flatting marks.

























Here you see a sinkage mark prob as the cars are painted by hand and something has got in to the booth when paining.

















I compounded the bonnet to remove the flatting marks.

















And polished the rest of the paint work with 3m yellow pad and menzerna.

















The whole car was coated with Gtechniq C1 on all the paint and the rear diffuser and C4 on the mirror stalks.









































The final pics of the car completed and looking amazing.









































































































































































The car had to go back for firmware updates so went back to wash the car to get a video and some more pics.














































Thanks for looking more McLarens to follows soon.

Drew www.depthofshine.co.uk '*creating exceptional results at realistic prices*'


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Great photos and detailed write up. Really enjoying your posts. :thumb:

Did they colour sand the car then?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks unreal, amazing work.

This is probably the nicest spec/colour combo i've seen one of these. Thanks for sharing!

Just watched the video too, amazing!


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

good job mate:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning motor and never seen one it that colour and wheels looks amazing love the mirrors and last but not least great work and result, thanks for sharing


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Stunning car!

Great job too.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks INCREDIBLE. :argie:

Why oh why can't I have one.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Cracking write up & some superb photography. Any particular reason you went for C2 on the wheels?


----------



## DOS (Nov 8, 2011)

slrestoration said:


> Cracking write up & some superb photography. Any particular reason you went for C2 on the wheels?


was a bit tight to get your hand in to coat it with c1,wont make any difference brake dust clings to these matt alloys.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Superb write up and photography. Nice customer you have there too!

Do you still work with Xtreme?

Russ.


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job!!!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Lovely work on a stunning car.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work there and great write up.


----------



## Willh (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice work! 

C4 trim restorer looks like an awesome product, looks a lovely natural finish.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice work there Drew on a car that does have some advantages to detailing, that's for sure.......:thumb:

Having just recently detailed one of these myself along with Rob and Chris, how was the condition of the wheels in particular? Paint finish and defects?

Also any tyre fault or battery charge issues?

Nice finish there and G-Techniq will certainly see it well protected, thanks for sharing and looks like a nice enviroment for the detail.......:detailer:


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Stunning work... stunning car... that is all!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

:thumb:
Simon adopted the same position for the doors ..


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

Beautiful car that is, I went down to the factory a few months ago, and behind reception (and behind glass), they had a gorgeous orange metalic one...amazing place.

good work there bud, I`m slowly getting through all my stuff and replacing with Gtech.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Car,work.materials and images,all stunning. Nice one.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Stunning work and car.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Like that a lot. Great work.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a incredible car there plus detail, thankyou for posting this one up..., thats a very special car.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Beading is great..great job..


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Fantastic job, nice and detailed


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*mclaren*

Stunning finish mate:thumb: though for me, cars like this need a more stand out colour.


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Very nice, looks great!


----------



## AlanQS (May 6, 2009)

Unfortunately your "bandwidth has been exceeded" and none of your photos are showing.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

BOOOO,cant see the pics


----------



## Legacy (Oct 7, 2011)

No pics FTL!


----------



## DOS (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry about the pics folks they should be ok now. I didnt have any trouble with the alloys they are made by rimstock and could not see much as matt finish. 

McLaren have today signed off a comprehensive range of MP4-12C firmware and hardware updgrades that fix a range of niggles including battery drain and over sensitive fault sensors. These updates will be available for installation into customer cars within a few weeks and will also allow deliveries of new cars to be resumed.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Work :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Love that video!!!


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Lovely stuff, what a piece of kit!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cracking write up very nice work!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great job!


----------

